
Fun with Toshi: Building a Simple Ethereum Faucet - ukd1
https://rsmith.co/fun-with-toshi-building-a-simple-ethereum-faucet-9a9f43aabd0a
======
localhost3000
Neat! I built one a few weeks ago called @SatoshiBot that, when asked for
"wisdom", will respond with a random passage from the original bitcoin white
paper.

It was fun to set up and in doing so I learned how well written the original
paper is. Simple. Concise. Makes for great one-liners like: "The only way to
confirm the absence of a transaction is to be aware of all transactions."

TBH though with Toshi still on testnet it feels like a pre-release beta. Fun
to test on but kind of pointless since it's trading in Monopoly money. Why
would anyone ever adopt this? Or, more importantly, why would anyone ever
switch from WhatsApp or WeChat (which seems to be the vision if you read their
blog posts)?

Btw the developer documentation is excellent! In case anyone over there reads
this, well done!

~~~
spraak
Well, wouldn't the not so distant goal be to switch to the mainnet once things
are stable?

